# Bone structure ?



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

In the pictures of GSDs here I have noticed that most of the dogs are pretty big boned. Ranger is not big boned. He seems medium boned (if that makes sense?). What is the breed standard? Just kind of curious.


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

The breed standard does not call for a huge boned dog. The breed is supposed to be agile and versatile and if a GSD is too big boned or too big, it's likely to get in the way of his ability to perform. Remember too, another thing that adds to illusion of bone is the length and density of a dog's coat. Hair is often fluffed "against the grain" on the legs when grooming a dog for show, to add to the illusion of big bone.


----------

